

Ask HN: Busy hacker would like to pay less busy hacker to build website - andrewljohnson

Hey fellow hackers,<p>I have a website idea I would like to execute, but alas I have too much code I am already in the middle of writing. I am willing to pay cash and/or equity in the website - whatever your preference is. If it's straight cash, I expect to pay a couple thousand dollars for the first version, as defined by a set of wire frames we jointly agree on. There will be no design work required - it can be as ugly as you can imagine.<p>The idea is this: the website allows users to post that they want to buy things, and then vendors can email the user via a method that keeps the users contact information hidden. I also have a feature for this website that I believe is essential, which I will share with you once we start talking, but I am going to keep it a secret for now.<p>That's it - it's basically just the "I want" portion of Craigslist, and the website doesn't have to be pretty or complex - it just has to be fast and usable.<p>I want it built on EC2 or App Engine in Django, so I can participate in development later, and it should employ Django mem-caching.<p>Drop me an email at andrew@gaiagps.com if you are interested. I want you to show me at least one Django website you have built, or if you are a great hacker, show me something great and I'll assume you can pick up Django quickly.
======
jjguy
really?

<http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/hunter_becomes_the_prey/>

~~~
andrewljohnson
That was the inspiration.

------
durbin
<http://odesk.com>

